# character entity references ins strings auflösen



## DocSnyder (11. Jun 2007)

hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit, character entity references, wie z.b. & usw. innerhalb eines Strings wieder zurückzuführen in normale character?? viell.irgend eine api ? also z.b. 

Gl& uuml;hlampe wieder in Glühlampe zurückzuführen?

man kann das ja auch durch replace machen, aber es gibt so unendlich viele entities...

danke, micha


----------



## Ullenboom (24. Jun 2007)

Hallo Micha,

du kannst zum Beispiel von den Apache Commons http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/api/org/apache/commons/lang/StringEscapeUtils.html#unescapeHtml(java.lang.String)  nutzen.

 Christian


----------



## DocSnyder (24. Jun 2007)

Danke schön, Christian, das schau ich mir mal an!

Gruß, Micha


----------

